# The Confession of Faith: A Critical Text and Introduction (Bower)



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 11, 2020)

Joel Beeke posted this on his facebook page. Looks like a very good work on the WCF:

"I am very, very excited to announce on behalf of Reformation Heritage Books that moments ago we have just received our first printing of “The Confession of Faith: A Critical Text and Introduction” by John R. Bower, under the supervision of Chad Van Dixhoorn, with a foreword by Sinclair Ferguson.

I had the privilege of being the final editor of this volume and can assure you that it is by far the most erudite and best critical edition of the Westminster Confession of Faith ever published. In addition, Bower’s 192-page introduction on how the confession was formulated chapter by chapter is fascinating and superlative.

This is a “must-have” book for anyone interested in the Westminster Confession of Faith and will certainly become the standard resource. Buy three copies at a special price and give two away to your Reformed and Presbyterian friends and spread the word about this good news!
Buy one for $30: https://bit.ly/BowerWCF or three for $75: https://bit.ly/WCFx3"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 12, 2020)

I already pre-ordered. I hope this comes to Logos.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 12, 2020)

I sent in a request also for copies. I could not tell by the description but I assume the texts are the one known manuscript plus three authoritative printed editions and also assume from the size, the scriptures are by reference only (which would be true to the original). Does he interact with any later changes or is this just the historic original texts? I am assuming that this should be view more as a study text of historical interest; i.e. not going to replace anyone's everyday WCF (or CF in the case of altered versions).


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 12, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I could not tell by the description but I assume the texts are the one known manuscript plus three authoritative printed editions and also assume from the size, the scriptures are by reference only (which would be true to the original). Does he interact with any later changes or is this just the historic original texts? I am assuming that this should be view more as a study text of historical interest; i.e. not going to replace anyone's everyday WCF (or CF in the case of altered versions).


Yes we have limited information to go on. It does look like a work of historical interest but it will be interesting to see how it expands on theological discussions at the Westminster Assembly. For example, I see the work has chapters on The Plan of Redemption and The Application of Redemption. I am sure these two chapters alone will be theologically insightful.


----------

